# Brilliant Red Vs. Misano Red



## bterra (Mar 15, 2015)

Good morning guys,

I'm really conflicted on my order for the S3. I love the Red but i really cant decide between the Brilliant and Misano. I still have an opportunity to change this and currently i have the Brilliant Red on paper. My hesitation is that i feel there wont be much color depth in the Brilliant vs. the Misano. 

What is you opinion? do you feel that the Brilliant red is inferior to the Misano on a fully loaded S3? understanding that its all a personal preference.

Thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## jasso86 (Sep 22, 2010)

I have a Brilliant Red A3 and don't regret it.. misano red looks orangeish and didn't appealed me that much.

You wont regret it


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.audiworld.com/forums/a4-...n-photo-thread-56kers-forced-buy-bmw-2726117/

LOL


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

I feel that both of those reds are inferior. 


Audi should have stuck to their guns and made a true basic red. 


Just look at that color.


----------



## Bob_W (Jun 22, 2012)

*confucious say...*

never trust opinion of man with brown car.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 24, 2014)

Bob_W said:


> never trust opinion of man with brown car.


cause black colored cars are any better?


----------



## Panch (Aug 27, 2003)

Just test drove a Misano Red S3 yesterday. And I have to say it is a perfect 'red' for the S3. In the sun the color pops, and matches the subtle shadow lines on the car. I would take it over Brilliant Red easily. Photos don't do it justice.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

